# William Gurnall on the divine ordinance of civil government



## Reformed Covenanter (May 8, 2020)

... Here is Divinity stamped upon the face of it. ‘Tis called indeed an Ordinance of man, 1 Pet. 2.13., not as if it were man’s invention: for all Powers are of God, but because ’tis discharged by men, and intended for man’s good. And truly it is so distasteful to the ungodly world, because it lays their lusts in chains, and so torments them before their time, that if God had not been in this bush (so oft on fire) it had been consumed before this. There has been old tugging to pluck this plant up, but being of God's planting, it stands too sure for man’s hand to root up. ...

For more, see William Gurnall on the divine ordinance of civil government.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwright82 (May 11, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> ... Here is Divinity stamped upon the face of it. ‘Tis called indeed an Ordinance of man, 1 Pet. 2.13., not as if it were man’s invention: for all Powers are of God, but because ’tis discharged by men, and intended for man’s good. And truly it is so distasteful to the ungodly world, because it lays their lusts in chains, and so torments them before their time, that if God had not been in this bush (so oft on fire) it had been consumed before this. There has been old tugging to pluck this plant up, but being of God's planting, it stands too sure for man’s hand to root up. ...
> 
> For more, see William Gurnall on the divine ordinance of civil government.


Not to be philosophical but people don't like being told what to do. Good post as always.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

